

Show HN: Find Facebook Friends Nearby Clone - allardschip
http://connect.othercircles.com

======
allardschip
The internet was buzzing the last few days because Facebook added a mobile
feature to connect to people nearby:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/24/friendshake-facebooks-
new-m...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/24/friendshake-facebooks-new-mobile-
feature-for-finding-people-nearby-and-a-highlight-killer/)

Since then they have taken the app offline:
[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/facebook-quietly-
rele...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/facebook-quietly-releases-
find-friends-nearby-then-quietly-pulls-it/)

In the mean time, a company called FriendThem announced they are contemplating
legal action against Facebook because they feel their idea was stolen:
[http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/25/friendthem-sues-
facebook-c...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/25/friendthem-sues-facebook-
court-public-opinion/)

Which made me think this idea is too simple to sue each other over. I wrote a
clone in about half a day yesterday (the link above). For those interested in
the technology, it's made with Python, Bottle.py, Gevent, MongoDB,
CoffeeScript and JQuery Mobile. Code is here:
<https://github.com/allards/connectnearby>

The app would be much more useful if you could connect on Linkedin, Twitter or
with a vcard as well. NFC would be perfect for this. What do you think?

